# You can all relax...I'm here now.



## 030366 (May 9, 2009)

Just fulfilling the obligatory "Hi I'm new here" post requirement. I'm constantly learning and I firmly believe that the single greatest and most important resource is people, so I am looking forward to being part of a forum full of people who share my interest in theatre tech.


----------



## gafftaper (May 9, 2009)

Wow Just in time Too! 

Welcome to the Booth! Use the search function. Make friends. Post often. Don't ever leave.


----------



## renegadeblack (May 9, 2009)

Also, gaff forgot to mention to become a CB supporter  That way you get access to the off topic forum and other goodies!


----------



## 030366 (May 9, 2009)

Hehehehe, thanks for letting me know. And by the way, renegadeblack, I really like your Anarchy Tux avatar.


----------



## renegadeblack (May 14, 2009)

030366 said:


> Hehehehe, thanks for letting me know. And by the way, renegadeblack, I really like your Anarchy Tux avatar.



 Why thankyou


----------

